# when to apply p tex?



## ecksman (Sep 9, 2011)

i want to take care of a couple of small gouges on my board using p tex. my question is when to apply the p tex, before or after waxing or does it even make a difference? what exactly is p tex? is it the same material the base is made of? thanks for the help


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

ecksman said:


> i want to take care of a couple of small gouges on my board using p tex. my question is when to apply the p tex, before or after waxing or does it even make a difference? what exactly is p tex? is it the same material the base is made of? thanks for the help


Definitely before waxing. As you thought, PTEX candles are made of the same material as the base is made of... so you want the clean the gouge area of any dirt, debris or wax... if you can lightly sand the area to give the new PTEX material some surface to stick on to. When it is cool scrape with plastic scraper, or razor to get rid of the extra material onto... again you can use some sandpaper to smooth it down (small grit).


----------



## ecksman (Sep 9, 2011)

cool. unfortunately i just waxed it. ill just wait until after this weekend. thanks of the help


----------



## ColoRADical (Dec 1, 2011)

ecksman said:


> cool. unfortunately i just waxed it. ill just wait until after this weekend. thanks of the help


If you're really itching to, you can always scrape the wax off around the gouges and then ptex.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

ecksman said:


> cool. unfortunately i just waxed it. ill just wait until after this weekend. thanks of the help


That's perfectly fine.


----------



## ttchad (Jan 9, 2008)

I would just wait for a core shot! Then fix all of the dings after a major cleaning!


----------

